# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Ремонт автомобилей всех марок.

## alexanderalinov

Автозапчасти иномарок parts-code.ru. Сервис- ремонт автомобилей. 
------- Ремонт автомобилей всех марок.

-------Детали кузова для иномарок (капоты, двери, крылья, крышки багажника, пороги, стойки, бампера, лонжероны, кузовное железо).

------- Авто стекла и оптика для любых автомобилей.

------- Контрактные двигателя, КПП, АКПП, рулевые рейки , мосты, редуктора, раздатки, насосы, компрессора, рулевые колонки, балки, подрамники для легковых и грузовых иномарок (Скания, Ман и т.д.)

------Расходники для ТО, аксессуары, автоэлектроника.

------Шины, диски.

Рено, Киа, Мазда, Форд, Ниссан, Ауди, Фольксваген, БМВ, Хендай, Мерседес, Датсун, Вольво, Фиат, Мицубиши, Сузуки, Субару, Пежо, Лексус, Ситроен, Опель, Тойота, Хонда, Шевроле, Инфинити, Ягуар, Ссангенг и т.д.

------ Автозапчасти для китайских автомобилей (Джили, Лифан, Ховер, Хавал, Чери, Чанган, Хафей, Бад, Донгфенг, Шахман, Фотон, Бриллианс и другие).

------- Автозапчасти для отечественных авто (ВАЗ, ГАЗ, ПАЗ, ЗИЛ). Это получиться разместить??




[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

